# CAAD 10 converts a "carbon intender"



## MadRoc92 (Mar 24, 2004)

I've been off the bike way too long. Over 6 years, including law school, two kids and a grownup job. My wife had been dropping hints for a while that I should start riding again and finally sort of blurted out that she misses my old physique :blush2: 

So with her blessing and a low-$2000s budget, I start looking at road bikes. Entry-level carbon, of course. I rode all the usual suspects, including both Giant Advances (TCR and the upright one), Synapse carbon (which I didn't much care for), Madone 4 series, Spec Tarmac Elite, and a 2010 Fisher Cronos that happened to be on clearance and my size. My old whip is a late-90s low-end aluminum Trek and I rode a new aluminum Trek back-to-back with several carbon bikes, which confirmed the conventional wisdom that carbon is smooth and aluminum is harsh.

All conflicted and unable to tell everything apart, I went back to test-ride a Madone 4.5 on Sunday. Totally on a lark I asked to ride a CAAD 10 4, largely to get another feel for the SRAM levers. Holy $%^&! I didn't want to give it back. I rode the Madone next. I'd ridden that frame before and it didn't feel much different from the other CFs I'd ridden. Coming off the CAAD 10 I suddenly knew what people mean when they call CF "wooden." It felt fine, like all the others, but the CAAD felt alive. Not harsh, just straining at the leash and rewarding me for pushing it hard.

I was prepared to spend several hundred more than I did, and I need to drop several dozen pounds before I can realistically care that I got a lighter bike with much better spec in the process. The frame was the only part that made my decision. What a gem. Bought it Sunday, took it out for 10 yesterday. Can't wait to start doing serious rides and turning myself into the rider that bike deserves. Pics to follow.

Summary: Top-notch aluminum > cheap carbon.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

My CAAD10 just came in for frame warranty. I may have to find a way to get out tonight, even in the dark.


----------



## moralleper (Jul 21, 2009)

ziscwg said:


> My CAAD10 just came in for frame warranty. I may have to find a way to get out tonight, even in the dark.



What was the original frame that was warrantied?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

moralleper said:


> What was the original frame that was warrantied?


2009 Six frame.

Here is the thread link
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=242739


----------



## lextek (Apr 1, 2004)

I've got a 2008 Six I'm thinking about getting a CAAD10. Wondering if this would be an upgrade?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

lextek said:


> I've got a 2008 Six I'm thinking about getting a CAAD10. Wondering if this would be an upgrade?


Yes..


----------



## DRod (Mar 31, 2011)

This is great to hear. I'm looking to upgrade my bike to something that's going to last me a long time, and while carbon sounds like a good idea to most, I know that I'm a little more crash-prone than your average rider and will put any frame through some abuse. 

Coming from a Trek 1.1, so a relatively firm ride probably wouldn't bother me. Initially looked at BD stuff, but my LBS was big on the CAAD 10 and I'm pleased to see these kind of notes from other riders. I'm excited to take one for a spin at the LBS.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

lextek said:


> I've got a 2008 Six I'm thinking about getting a CAAD10. Wondering if this would be an upgrade?


It will be a rather notable upgrade. You'll loose weight too:thumbsup: It handles better in the turns. Then, accelerating out of the turn is a great "feel" as the bike just responds without any wind up (I hope that makes sense).


----------



## DRod (Mar 31, 2011)

DRod said:


> This is great to hear. I'm looking to upgrade my bike to something that's going to last me a long time, and while carbon sounds like a good idea to most, I know that I'm a little more crash-prone than your average rider and will put any frame through some abuse.
> 
> Coming from a Trek 1.1, so a relatively firm ride probably wouldn't bother me. Initially looked at BD stuff, but my LBS was big on the CAAD 10 and I'm pleased to see these kind of notes from other riders. I'm excited to take one for a spin at the LBS.


Posted this in another 10-5 thread but it bears repeating. Test-rode the 10-5 and put a deposit on it soon after. Responsiveness is really impressive, shifting on the 105's is crisp and immediate. Took a second to get used to the narrower stance of the BB30's, but I believe the hype now--was able to deliver noticeably more torque than previously. :thumbsup:


----------



## Laursen (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats on the new bike. The CAAD's are great frames. I've ridden a CAAD9 for two years, sold it last year. I've just ordered a Supersix, so I'm excited to see/feel the difference between the CAAD and Supersix. I hope not to regret not getting a CAAD


----------

